# Alaska [Pictures Overload + A video included]



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh guys, I couldn't help it but share this cutie with you :wub2: 
I know, I know, she isn't a maltese. I am personally not a big cat person. The family has a kitty named Romeo who my brother found in the street right in front of the gate one day (last year). He seemed like he had no where to go. We looked everywhere for owners and posted flyers, contacted the shelter, vets and clinics but no one claimed him. We don't know much about his history or anything. He has been a part of the family for a year and few months now. I like Romeo A LOT, but not to the point that will make me a huge kitty lover. He sure is loved by everyone in the family; my brother is his best friend. 

Yes, I love Romeo but I am still a bigger doggie lover :wub: Romeo kitties will still be weird in my books lol but I think that is one of the reason why I love these Romeo kitties :HistericalSmiley: They make unique clowns who can make you laugh at their acts and goofy kitty behavior.

BUT, there is one cat who I met not too long ago and thought that this one is different than Romeo kitties. Oh boy, soooo different in personality, behavior, acts, likes and dislikes :w00t: For a second, you would think that she is a different specie  but really, totally different. She belongs to one of my friends. Oh I am crazy about her personality. She is like a pup in a kitty body :cloud9: When I go over to my friend's house, I can't help it but spend a little time with her. Her name is Alaska and she is a Persian Cat. She is affectionate, sweet, cuddly, loves belly rubs :w00t: and is a puppy in a kitty body -follows you everywhere; she is a mini shadow:wub: 

If there is one weird thing about Alaska, it would be that she has tones of kitty toys, but my friend's camera USB connecter is her favorite toy








My friend says that Alaska sleeps with it too.

She also loves my friend's iPod headphones









She is pretty much a techno kitty 









awwh sometimes, she tends to have a sad face (although she actually isn't; it's just the look of her eyes which makes her even more kissable)









here she is, being curious. 









looking at the waving headphones 









Alaska: "dis is what I wike"









She is easier to photograph than Romeo. Romeo doesn't stay still as much as she does. 









while playing with the headphones


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

another pose (with the help of the headphones in hand)









Being carried by my friend.









yet another pose









She DOES ask for belly rubs









Sitting pretty









AWWWWWH Alaska kitties are dream kitties:wub:









I HAD TO SEARCH this breed of cats and from my learning about this breed so far, Alaska represents it well in her sweetness, affectionate and overall personality:wub:

I am not looking for a kitty of my own, but I still always look forward to seeing her whenever I get the chance:wub::chili::wub: 




and of course, always fun to spend it with my friend too 

thought of sharing her with you all  

hugs
Kat


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not a cat person. I have to say Alaska is adorable:wub: She has
puppy dog eyes :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

wow that's beautiful cat,what breed is it?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So the first thing I think of when I looked at your thread title is, "When did Kat get a chance to go to Alaska?":blink::smrofl::smrofl: Then I read the post. :blush: Alaska is so beautiful -- what a face. :wub::wub: I love how she loves her techno toys and that little sad picture on the shelf is very striking. What eyes. 
My neighbor, who now has a Havanese, had a cat that reminds me of your description of Alaska. Natasha acted like a dog -- played fetch, carried herself like a dog and played with people the way a dog would. Unfortunately she died this year and my neighbor, enamored with Tyler, got a puppy.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

oh wow! she is gorgeous!!! Look at those eyes :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I thought the same as Susan - that you had gone to Alaska!!! 

Alaska, the kitty, is adorable! I love her face! 

If my kids weren't highly allergic to cats I would have had cats and Persians are my first choice. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Too cute to be real! Very sweet pictures.

She looks a little mischievous and very gregarious


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh my, that kitty is so gorgeous!!:wub:
love those orange eyes!!
love the pics, thanks for sharing:aktion033:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Pretty cat, Kat  It is a shaded silver persian that looks like it was bred from a solid persian and a silver persian. I actually started to get into breeding of pure silver persian cats, but only managed to produce one little boy.  my stunning male turned out to be uninterested in breeding. My cats were chinchilla persian, virtually all white with just a hint of black tipping, dark dark liner around eyes and bright emerald green eyes. Only little too at around 3-4 lbs. Guess what. That is why I wanted a maltese  the dog version.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat I thought you were going to say you were in Alaska, lol. I think I am falling in love with little Alaska,:wub: she's adorable. I had kitty's when I was growing up and even when I was first married, but haven't had one for years.
Alaska is just soooo darn cute, loved the pictures


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought the same thing! Kat went to Alaska?! When?!? LOL!!!!

WOW that cat has expression! I've never seen a cat like that! Those eyes are stunning! I can see why you are mesmerized with Alaska! What an awesome, beautiful kitty!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

LOL...Same here, I thought you went to Alaska. Alaska is beautiful! I enjoyed reading Maureen's explanation and description. Thanks for sharing, Kat. Her eyes are amazing! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOL guys, I have not been to Alaska - If I get the chance and time, why not?  I will share Real Alaska photos if that ever happened :chili: My friend's Alaska isn't the real one :HistericalSmiley:

Regarding naming this kitty: 
Alaska's name was inspired from the movie: "The Forth Kind" :w00t: I told my friend that this cutie pie needed a cuter inspiration (I am NOT a fan of these types of movies, but my friend is the opposite in movie taste). The movie takes place in Alaska. There is an owl in that movie who showed up many times. The eyes of that owl is similar to the eyes of this kitty, so my friend decided on that name. 

Alaska is still a little kitten (5 months now), but boy, you can't help it but fall in LOVE with her personality; very very very affectionate!!!! :wub: so very friendly with strangers. It only took her a couple of minutes before she decided that she likes Kat as well :wub: AWWWWWWWH!!!!!!

Here are some clips I took of her
a short 2 minutes video. If you look @0:14 of the video, you will see her getting a belly rub :wub: she melts my heart


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> what breed is it?


She is a persian kitty :wub: if you read about the breed's temperament / personality characteristics, you will see Alaska (the kitty) in your mind :wub: 



silverhaven said:


> Pretty cat, Kat  It is a shaded silver persian that looks like it was bred from a solid persian and a silver persian. I actually started to get into breeding of pure silver persian cats, but only managed to produce one little boy.  my stunning male turned out to be uninterested in breeding. My cats were chinchilla persian, virtually all white with just a hint of black tipping, dark dark liner around eyes and bright emerald green eyes. Only little too at around 3-4 lbs. Guess what. That is why I wanted a maltese  the dog version.


awwh Maureen, I didn't know that you were into breeding pure silver persian cats. It is interesting to read more details about this breed. Their temperament is AMAZING and what makes them doggie-like!!!! I also read that other new breeds were developed by crossing a Persian cat because of its extremely lovable personality/temperament; such as the Himalayan (Siamese crossed with the Persian) and Exotic Shorthair (Persian with the American Shorthair) 
It is interesting to read  
I also read that there are the flat faced/noses and a persian with a visible muzzle. _"In the late 1950s a spontaneous mutation in red and red tabby Persians gave rise to the peke-faced Persian, named after the flat-faced Pekingese dog. It was registered as a breed by the CFA but fell out of favor by the mid 1990s due to serious health issues"_ I don't think Alaska's face is as flat as the peke-faced Persians.



Snowbody said:


> My neighbor, who now has a Havanese, had a cat that reminds me of your description of Alaska. Natasha acted like a dog -- played fetch, carried herself like a dog and played with people the way a dog would. Unfortunately she died this year and my neighbor, enamored with Tyler, got a puppy.


awwwh your neighbor's kitty sounds as cute as Alaska in personality. Yes, I am also sticking to pups, but if I ever got a kitty, it will be a Persian:wub: I was amazed by the temperament considering it a cat (or a puppy in a cat body AWWWWH).



sophie said:


> If my kids weren't highly allergic to cats I would have had cats and Persians are my first choice. Thanks for sharing!


When I was younger, I had allergies from cats (not bad allergies, but still sneezing and red nose was there). 

When Romeo first joined the family, I was not too conformable around him. red nose and sneeze was there but not as much as I used to get it in the past. By time, that was getting less and less :blink: I still don't spend lots of time with Romeo, but when I do, I don't go sneezing as much as I used to. I also don't spend lots of time with Alaska, but with the little time, I don't go as bad with allergies as I used to when I was little. I can never understand allergies. I am still, however, allergic to pineapples :HistericalSmiley:

I am just like you, Persians are my first choice if I ever became a kitty mama


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg so cute 

I thought it was pics of alaska lol as my brother was just stationed there with the Army


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Kat, how adorable, love the pics and video. She is beautiful!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, Alaska is sooooo adorable. :wub: Love all of the pictures, you got some really impressive shots & the video had me smiling. I do love the kitties & used to always have one in my life, but unfortunately developed allgeries to them. My last one was half persian,named Fluffy. I do miss the purring & cute antics of kitties & when I see pictures such as these, I wish I could have one again.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> awwh Maureen, I didn't know that you were into breeding pure silver persian cats. It is interesting to read more details about this breed. Their temperament is AMAZING and what makes them doggie-like!!!! I also read that other new breeds were developed by crossing a Persian cat because of its extremely lovable personality/temperament; such as the Himalayan (Siamese crossed with the Persian) and Exotic Shorthair (Persian with the American Shorthair)
> It is interesting to read
> I also read that there are the flat faced/noses and a persian with a visible muzzle. _"In the late 1950s a spontaneous mutation in red and red tabby Persians gave rise to the peke-faced Persian, named after the flat-faced Pekingese dog. It was registered as a breed by the CFA but fell out of favor by the mid 1990s due to serious health issues"_ I don't think Alaska's face is as flat as the peke-faced Persians.


Well it was quite a few years ago. I got my babies from two of the top breeders, I had 5 cats at one point. I became severely allergic to them which was so sad. I had constant migraines that nothing would help so eventually I was forced to find homes for them. Fortunately as they were physically stunning and the sweetest cats you could ever have I placed them all with friends so I could stay in touch with them on a constant basis. 

I find them more like dogs than a lot of cats. Not at all aloof, in fact so sweet and loving it made it all the harder for my allergies as they followed me around everywhere wanting to be up and snuggled. Even kissy kissy like a dog.

Yes, just like a lot of dogs a lot of people favour the squishy face. That does cause a lot more problems with breathing and nasty red tearing. Breeders of the solid persians have managed a really flat face, but not so much for the silvers. So sometimes they cross the silver with the solid to try and get that, the problem with that is they lose their very light colouring and they lose their gorgeous emerald green eyes. Sometimes breeding back to silver again will bring it back, but usually not so intense a colour. 

That is why I favoured the malt. The maltese is the closest dog I could get to my cats :thumbsup: same white coat, same eye liner, tried to get same size etc etc. and flatter nose (not so much in Lolas case) and kissy kissy to boot. With the malt you get the best of both the cat and the dog world I think. Small enough to pee indoors, coat doesn't shed all over the place. Hypoallergenic, more trainable. etc. etc.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

awwww Alaska is one of the cutest kitties I've ever seen!!! Her eyes are so expressive and she just looks like a big cuddle ball. I love the fur in her ears too :wub: just want to squish her! haha, if I ever get a cat, I think I would go with one like Garfield, orange tabby and very chubby 

I feel like Yeager is a combination of cat and dog though....He loves to walk on edges...and makes cat noises :blink:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

dwerten said:


> I thought it was pics of alaska


You sure were right :HistericalSmiley: 



allheart said:


> She is beautiful!!!!


I think so too:wub: 
she is stunning from the *inside* ah if you could just spend a little time with her:wub:



momtoboo said:


> My last one was half persian,named Fluffy. I do miss the purring & cute antics of kitties & when I see pictures such as these, I wish I could have one again.


Awwh Sue, I didn't know you had kitties. I also wish I can have one. No, not anyone, I want Alaska kitties:wub:



silverhaven said:


> Well it was quite a few years ago. I got my babies from two of the top breeders, I had 5 cats at one point. I became severely allergic to them which was so sad. I had constant migraines that nothing would help so eventually I was forced to find homes for them. Fortunately as they were physically stunning and the sweetest cats you could ever have I placed them all with friends so I could stay in touch with them on a constant basis.
> 
> I find them more like dogs than a lot of cats. Not at all aloof, in fact so sweet and loving it made it all the harder for my allergies as they followed me around everywhere wanting to be up and snuggled. Even kissy kissy like a dog.
> 
> ...


Oh my! Maureen, reading this last paragraph makes me realize why I was so drawn to that kitty:wub: i am just amazed with her personality. I was really really amazed (since i already know Romeo very well lol). 

It is sad that these annoying allergies can stop a person. My allergies are not bad. In fact, i get little to no sneezing. In the past it was more with a red nose the second I breathe the air where a cat can be found (now it isn't the same) does this mean that my allergies are disappearing, I do not know. I know that it is getting better. But then again, i do not do lots of kitty times. Not even with Romeo. He spend his time with lil bro and dad mostly and spend most of his time @ bro's room and one living room that I actually don't spend my time in there often. 
It is interesting and sad at the same time to read that you (later on) developed allergies. That is why i do not understand allergies and don't know if mine will go forever without returning or develop to worse allergies. 
yeah our malts ROCK for people with allergies  



yeagerbum said:


> awwww Alaska is one of the cutest kitties I've ever seen!!! Her eyes are so expressive and she just looks like a big cuddle ball. I love the fur in her ears too :wub: just want to squish her! haha, if I ever get a cat, I think I would go with one like Garfield, orange tabby and very chubby
> 
> I feel like Yeager is a combination of cat and dog though....He loves to walk on edges...and makes cat noises :blink:


Haha Sarah, if Yeager was a kitty, I think he is most likely to be closer to a kitty like Alaska 

Awwwh pass me a Garfield if you ever got one :wub: I also wanna squeeze the adorable chubbiness ^_^


Hugs
Kat


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Like others, I too thought Wow Kat went to Alaska- awesome! Then I LOL when I saw it was about the cutest little kitty I ever did see named Alaska. What a sweetie! I really enjoyed watching her video and could view it over and over again - she's so darn playful and I love her eyes - so attentive. Thanks for sharing your pics of Alaska!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Katkoota said:


> Oh my! Maureen, reading this last paragraph makes me realize why I was so drawn to that kitty:wub: i am just amazed with her personality. I was really really amazed (since i already know Romeo very well lol).
> 
> It is sad that these annoying allergies can stop a person. My allergies are not bad. In fact, i get little to no sneezing. In the past it was more with a red nose the second I breathe the air where a cat can be found (now it isn't the same) does this mean that my allergies are disappearing, I do not know. I know that it is getting better. But then again, i do not do lots of kitty times. Not even with Romeo. He spend his time with lil bro and dad mostly and spend most of his time @ bro's room and one living room that I actually don't spend my time in there often.
> It is interesting and sad at the same time to read that you (later on) developed allergies. That is why i do not understand allergies and don't know if mine will go forever without returning or develop to worse allergies.
> ...


I hope yours are getting better Kat  I have no idea why you can have them, then get better or worse, wish I did. I knew the second one of mine came in the room. I never used to have allergies to them at all, unfortunately I never just get the sniffles with them it always manifests as sinus allergy or migraine headaches. Medication just didn't work for it at all.


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

I am a dog lover through and through, but let me say that she is so beautiful (and smart). I can see why you fell in love with her. And the photos you took are really great.


----------



## tonicoombs (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh, I also loved the video, by the way. I just sat in amazement of her...she's so full of curiosity and wonder.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

What a beauty!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kat - I just saw the video. Alaska is so precious and the music is perfect.:wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I am not a cat person, due to my allergies I guess. But oh how I love that face. Her eyes just look too big and round to be real. She is gorgeous...love those big fluffy faces.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Kat, your photos once again are superb! I love Alaska! Love the adorable photos of her playing with the ipod buds and the great ones of her staring up with her gorgeous big eyes! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello Kitty Alaska! Loved to watch the funny video, Kat! 

She's very adorable and pretty also! These expressive orange eyes, wow!

Thanks for sharing with us!

Alexandra :wub:


----------

